# Annemarie Warnkross / Carpendale sehr altes Video



## ghetto_king (3 Dez. 2017)

Hallo Leute. Ich hatte mal ein Video in einem Forum runtergeladen von der Dame Annemarie. Das ist aber schon viele Jahre her und nun habe ich das Video nicht mehr.

Das Video das ich suche ist noch vor ihrer Zeit von TAFF entstanden. Sie hat bei einer Sendung eine kleine Nebenrolle gespielt, wo sie eine dieser Jogginghosen mit Reißverschluss anhatte. Ein Typ aus der Sendung hat diesen dann geöffnet und sehr viel Bein von ihr gezeigt. Das Video ist echt uralt und ich habe es nirgendwo mehr gefunden. Vielleicht hat es ja einer von euch noch. 
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tittelelli (4 Dez. 2017)

ghetto_king schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich hatte mal ein Video in einem Forum runtergeladen von der Dame Annemarie. Das ist aber schon viele Jahre her und nun habe ich das Video nicht mehr.
> 
> Das Video das ich suche ist noch vor ihrer Zeit von TAFF entstanden. Sie hat bei einer Sendung eine kleine Nebenrolle gespielt, wo sie eine dieser Jogginghosen mit Reißverschluss anhatte. Ein Typ aus der Sendung hat diesen dann geöffnet und sehr viel Bein von ihr gezeigt. Das Video ist echt uralt und ich habe es nirgendwo mehr gefunden. Vielleicht hat es ja einer von euch noch.
> Danke im Voraus



hoffentlich findet das jemand, nicht das Du noch Schaden nimmst::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Schnakenhals (7 Dez. 2017)

Auftritte hatte sie in "Der Landarzt" (Folge 2 in Staffel 21 "Wie geht eigentlich Familie?") und "Garmisch Cops" (Folge 7 in Staffel 2 "Ausgespielt"), eventuell noch bei fernsehserien.de zu finden...


----------

